# My New $1700 Caad8



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Picked her up yesterday, here are the spec's 

2005 R5000 Caad8 Dura Ace, FSA carbon K compact crank, Ksyrium Elite

It was an '05 that was still laying around, happened to be my size and was nicely spec'd, went from the $2599 msrp to $1700, not bad. I wish it were another color but for the price I won't complain. It's funny I walk into the shop to look at mountain bikes and walk out with a DA road bike!!!

I put the Look Keo's on it and absolutely love them. Had my maiden voyage today and put 25 miles on her, what a difference from the old 3.0 bike i was riding, it's just so quick and responsive and almost weighs in at 17lbs with pedals. Looks like this might be the end of my MTB days

pics wouldn't load so here's the link: https://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f2/txstyletj/


----------



## TeamStaton (Sep 15, 2005)

*Nice bike*

I'm hoping to stumble upon the same kind of deal sometime in the near future. Nice bike and I like the Jeep too. I'm into the same stuff as well. 
Here they are...


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

thanks Team Staton, the jeep is an on again off again type thing! i really like yours, how's the wheeling up there in the Carolina's??? The bike was kind of a fluke, I just happened to be in the right place at the right time, however that bike shop always has great deals and a huge inventory to choose from. Happy trails and roads and good luck on your search for a new ride!


----------



## dontimberline (Apr 20, 2006)

*Sweet ride*

$1700 for a R5000...that's a fire sale. I thought I got a good deal on a R700 for $1000. Have fun...it's a helluva frame.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

My LBS has the Caad8 with full Campy Record for about $3000. I really liked it alot. To bad I don't have an extra $3000 to fork up for a new ride. Nice bike otherwise. 

Right now I have a full Campy Chrous on my Allez. It's good enough for me to this point. Peace and enjoy your new ride.


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

*$1700 is a grerat deal, but..*



TejasRoadie said:


> Picked her up yesterday, here are the spec's
> 
> 2005 R5000 Caad8 Dura Ace, FSA carbon K compact crank, Ksyrium Elite
> 
> ...


R5000's msrp is $2500, not $4K. CAAD8's are the best deal in bikes, IMHO. You got a great bike!


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

you are right, the price sheet shows $2599, sorry for the mistake, i was still looking based off of the prices before the six 13


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Great looking boxer in those pics!


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

thanks, i have two now, i love thse dogs to death, by far the best breed i have ever owned!


----------



## tgiboney (Jan 11, 2006)

I also just purchased the 05 R5000 but I wish I had got it for the same price you did.

Did you get the spcial Mavic spoke wrench with your bike?

My large chain ring has some teath that just dont look right to me and before I go complaining to the LBS I was wondering if yours had some that look ground off a little. If any one else would like to chime in on this it would be welcomed as I not sure that this is normal on a FSA crank.

Any what a sweet ride  ALU rules


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

yeah i was thinking the same thing abou the teeth on the big ring, it's like every fourth one or so! i asked my buddy at the LBS and he said thats just how they look and it has yet to effect the shifting so i am not worried! i didnt get the Mavic spoke wrench, am i supposed to get one??? its a great bike and i am more than thrilled, if you dont mind me asking TGIBONEY, what did you pay???


Lee


----------



## tgiboney (Jan 11, 2006)

TejasRoadie I got mine for 2100. Not as good of a price as you got but worth every penny. It did come with a pro fit which took almost 2 hours, plus free service as long as I own it and free labor on it for anything else as long as I own it. 

I didn't get the spoke wrench though so I will be talking to them the next time I have it in for service. 

I have 343 miles on mine now and it such a sweet ride. 

My LBS tells me that Cannonade has more of the 05's in the gray/silver if anyone else is looking for a new ride I HIGHLY recomend one.


----------



## jhenry4 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Caad 7*

i'm building an '04 CAAD 7 R5000 Hollowgram with mostly campy record parts...will post here when complete!!!


----------



## Ab24029 (Feb 20, 2006)

*Defective CAAD8(decal)*

I bought this brand new defective frame( instead of R1000 decal says R10C), set of wheels, tires and most of the 9-speed Ultegra and Dura-Ace comp. for the price I could not refuse. So here is my 3-d bike(it is like I needed another one).


----------



## jparman (Apr 18, 2006)

I am still waiting for my new R5000.... it feels like it is taking forever.. the LBS says mid May, and technically.... Mid May starts tomorrow, if you were to break it down into thirds...Soon, it will be mine, oh yes! it will be mine!


----------



## YakuzaSmurf (Sep 15, 2005)

> I am still waiting for my new R5000.... it feels like it is taking forever.. the LBS says mid May, and technically.... Mid May starts tomorrow, if you were to break it down into thirds...Soon, it will be mine, oh yes! it will be mine!


When the original Six13 came out, I ordered an orange one in the last week in April and the rep told the shop it would take two weeks. In mid-July I got a blue one instead, because I got sick of waiting. Cannondale is strange, I either get my bikes within a week, or it takes 4 times longer than expected... :mad2:


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

my dad has the orange six 13, its awesome, he wanted the red and i talked him into the orange, great looking bike!


----------



## YakuzaSmurf (Sep 15, 2005)

Good job! I think the orange is the best color the offered that year...


----------

